# This year...just one dog......



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*This year . .. save just one dog - Prayer of Saint Francis*

Thank you so much for posting this. I especially like the fact that it shows how rescue can be anything from helping a stray to volunteering with a shelter or group to transport and to fostering. Perhaps more people will get involved if they realize that everyone can have an impact even if they are not a foster parent. 

Shannon


----------

